
Go Bing Yourself, Right Now - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/05/31/go-bing-yourself-right-now/
======
niyazpk
We already have a submission on this thing:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=635540>

And the TechCrunch article does not add any value. Let us not spoil the
homepage with Bing news.

------
pchristensen
I've got to say I'm impressed. They've got they're work cut out for them
competing with Google's trust and market share, but there are a lot of useful
tools built into the main pages.

And don't discount how many people will use Bing for the pretty pictures.
Every single one I've seen has been stunning.

------
maukdaddy
I normally hate techcrunch, but that headline is awesome.

